# Setup Blues



## PrimeRisk (Dec 16, 2002)

I received a Stream for Christmas and I've been trying to set it up with no luck. I've followed the instructions to plug it in and wait for the solid white LED before firing up the iPad. As soon as I bring up the TiVo app it immediately jumps into TiVo Stream Setup, but Step 1 is all the further I can get. Apparently the stream needs a software update. Although the prompt says it can take up to 20 minutes, it has been running for hours. The blue bar fills up slowly over about 25 minutes and as soon as it reaches the end the bar will backup and start filling again.

I let this run for over an hour the first time and figured it must be stuck, so bailed out of the app and even shutdown the iPad so the app was truly down. I rebooted the Stream and waited for the white LED again. It has been running for over an hour again and just keeps doing the same fill the bar and back it up again and again. Out of boredom I went online to TiVo.com and registered the Stream to my account, hoping that might be causing an issue, but no difference in behavior. Any ideas on what to do?

Just to answer a few questions before they are asked:


YES, I have NON-CableCo provided Premieres (An Elite and 2 standard Premieres, unmodified)
YES, all of the TiVos are hardwired to the network
YES, everything is on the same network segment
YES, I have broadband (16Mbps from Comcast)
YES, the iPad is fully updated
YES, the TiVo App version is the most recent one available on iTunes
YES, all of the other functions work correctly on the TiVo app
YES, I've rebooted the Stream and the iPad


----------



## PrimeRisk (Dec 16, 2002)

Holy mother of screwed up systems Batman.

After finding how to find the sysinfo page at

http://<stream ip address>:49152/sysinfo

I was able to order the stream to force a service call and after a reboot apparently the software updated. Unfortunately, this wasn't the end of the end of the bunny trail. I had to uninstall the app from the iPad and re-install it to get past the setup hang.

This is a really screwed up way to setup the device through the app. Obviously there isn't enough error checking on the application for the setup. Wouldn't it really be easier for the TiVo app to find the Stream and then launch a browser window to update the application and make sure it is ready before having the app engage? And BTW, why on earth wouldn't the device phone home by itself and update the software without interaction??? (My stream was plugged in and on the network for 2 days by itself)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's definitely a v1.0 product. But if you can get past the little hicups and headaches it is a really nice device to have. 

Dan


----------



## PrimeRisk (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh yes, the Stream features are great. I am very well versed in using KMTTG, Handbrake, and etc to collect my shows and shuffle them off to my various portable devices, however the Stream takes it all to a new level of ease. Integration of the streaming and transcode/download functionality with the standard TiVo app functions of guide data, SP Management, remote control, and etc is also very cool.

The bottom line is that the product is worth it.

I was just venting a bit about the struggle to setup the Stream. I'm pretty good with all things TiVo and the Stream's setup was getting me. I'm feeling much better now


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

PrimeRisk said:


> After finding how to find the sysinfo page at
> 
> http://<stream ip address>:49152/sysinfo
> 
> ...


I wish I had known about the sysinfo page, it took me over an hour to get my stream setup via ipad. It seemed as if everytime I got a push notification (email etc) the process would hang and start over.

Tivo has no problem not letting me use my new XL4 for the first hour or two while it downloads software updates and guide info, why don't they just set the stream to call home everytime it gains an Internet connection? As soon as the box powers on and sees its online, do a quick call to the mother ship, check the time/date, it its been a short time since the last connection, disconnect and go n with life.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I had similar set up issues except I did not have to re install the App.

Everything working good though and this thing kicks ass


----------



## tre74 (Nov 12, 2010)

I picked up a stream a few days ago. I wanted to put shows on iPhones and an iPad. I had converted a show using TiVo Desktop Plus. This involved waiting for the show to tranfser to a PC, convert to iTunes which resulted in a lesser quality image and then sync to connected device. This all took quite some time. After plugging in stream, I opened TiVo app in iPhone and started setup. It took just a few minutes with no problems. I picked a show to download to the iPhone and hoped for the best. I picked best quality and a half hour show took about 15 minutes to put on the iPhone. The volume was only ok compared to the converted iTunes version but had a much better picture. Maybe I missed it, but is there a feature to get a show back to the DVR through the stream. I know you can recover a show that was sent to a PC if it it was deleted from the DVR.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

No, you can't put it back on the Tivo from the iPad.

Remember, the copy on the iPad is MUCH LOWER QUALITY than the original. When you download to your computer (by default), you have the ORIGINAL COPY that is bit for bit identical to the one on the Tivo.


----------



## tre74 (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh well. Thanks for the info.


----------

